# TTS MK3 8S Tyre Pressures



## jimkamen (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello can anybody advise me on the tyre pressures on the tts or maybe post the sticker? Thanks!


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Pretty sure they're on a sticker in the door frame.


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

From memory, unloaded/normal load for 19's: 28 for the rear and 35 for the front.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

On the door sticker... 245/35 R19...

35(f)/28(r) - two passengers
36(f)/33(r) - with load

I run with 35(f)/32(r). Got 21,000 out of my first set of tyres, so must have got something right


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> On the door sticker... 245/35 R19...
> 
> 35(f)/28(r) - two passengers
> 36(f)/33(r) - with load
> ...


Use pressures from the door on my 20" Y Spokes now on 13k miles, garage said last week tread depth on all four still reads 5m and should last another 5k at least.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sorry to highjack the tread. Additional question: "What are pros and cons of having tyre pressure lower or higher?"
I almost never had more than 1 passenger in my TT (im pretty sure nothing short of a baby can fit there) :lol: , I always inflate to "normal/unloaded" pressure.

*Which pressure gives me the best grip/performance??* [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Just checked my tyre pressures, it's been a couple of weeks since I got my car back from the dealer after they put new wheels and tyres on.

All 4 tyres were reading 45 

Thought my compressor was playing up so I used another one which showed exactly the same. Don't understand why they were inflated so high? Good job I checked.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

daddow said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > On the door sticker... 245/35 R19...
> ...


Aren't new tyres 7mm? If you got 13k off 2mm I'd hazard a guess you've got more than 5k left on the remaining 3.4mm before they reach the wear limits


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

debonair said:


> Just checked my tyre pressures, it's been a couple of weeks since I got my car back from the dealer after they put new wheels and tyres on.
> 
> All 4 tyres were reading 45
> 
> Thought my compressor was playing up so I used another one which showed exactly the same. Don't understand why they were inflated so high? Good job I checked.


Haven't you learnt yet? Everything's over inflated at Audi. :lol:


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

ZephyR2 said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > Just checked my tyre pressures, it's been a couple of weeks since I got my car back from the dealer after they put new wheels and tyres on.
> ...


There's definitely a lot of hot air for sure 8)

Only thing is now my steering feels pretty lame compared to what I've been used to with over inflated tyres  but it's a lot kinder over the bumps and undulations in the road


----------



## Huey52 (Aug 26, 2015)

I run similar 35(f)/32(r)



Mark Pred said:


> On the door sticker... 245/35 R19...
> 
> 35(f)/28(r) - two passengers
> 36(f)/33(r) - with load
> ...


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

36(f)/33(r) - usually just me in the car.


----------

